# Audit BAA



## PatriciaCPC (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
An insurance company has hired a 3rd party to audit some claims. I have requested the Business Associate Agreement, but have not received it. My question is - do we need to provide them with a BAA, or should they provide us with their BAA which is maintained between them (the auditor) and the insurance company. 

Thank you!


----------



## duncheart (Apr 29, 2012)

The insurance company should supply you with the BAA. The are the ones who contracted with the third party.


----------

